# Max size 2048 MB for transfer to my PC



## TonyCzar (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm running v. 6.3a. I used to be able to transfer any file size I wished from TiVo DVR to my PC. Now, the transfer stops at 2048 MB. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you transferring the files to a FAT formatted hard drive. Old style FAT formatting had a maximum file size of 2GB, which is exactly the limit you're hitting. If this is the case try formatting the disk as NTFS.

Dan


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Are you transferring the files to a FAT formatted hard drive. Old style FAT formatting had a maximum file size of 2GB, which is exactly the limit you're hitting. If this is the case try formatting the disk as NTFS.
> 
> Dan


Are you sure? The reason I ask is...I have a FAT drive and I transfered the last Superbowl. That _had_ to be more than 2GB at medium quality.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually it depends on the FAT version (i.e. FAT16 vs FAT32) and the size of the partition. Under most circumstances FAT16 has a maximum file size of 2GB and FAT32 has a maximum size of 4GB. NTFS on the other had has a maximum file size of 16TB (that's terrabytes) so, at least with today's hard drive sizes, you'll reach the limit of the drive before you reach the limit of the file system.

Dan


----------



## TonyCzar (Jun 19, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Are you transferring the files to a FAT formatted hard drive. Old style FAT formatting had a maximum file size of 2GB, which is exactly the limit you're hitting. If this is the case try formatting the disk as NTFS.
> 
> Dan


A good idea, Dan. But I'm using NTFS. It's weird... I just built a new computer and my old computer did not have this problem using ver. 6.3a.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You keep saying 6.3a. So this is a hacked DirecTV unit? Is so you're probably better off asking over on the deal database forums as we're technically not suppose to talk about extraction here, and as such very few people who hang out here know much about it.

Dan


----------



## Railfan (Aug 19, 2003)

I have a Series 2 with Tivo Desktop 2.4 on the PC and I have the exact same problem. The PC has a 200Gb drive (single partition) with over 20Gb available. I'm trying to transfer a 3 hour, high quality recording that's approximately 7Gb in size, and it dies at 2,097,154Kb everytime.

I'm able to successfully transfer the recording between the two Series 2 Tivo's that I have, but I'm unable to transfer it to the PC from either of the Tivo's. Both Tivo's are using a Linksys 802.11b NIC.

Any ideas?

[edit]This seems to be a relatively new problem for me. I've transferred recordings over 2Gb in the past without a problem, though it has been a while.[/edit]


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Start->Run->cmd

convert C: /FS:NTFS

If your drive is already NTFS then it will just tell you so. If not, then it will non-destructively convert it for you. Backup first though to be safe.


----------



## Railfan (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, but it's already an NTFS partition.

Also, I connected to one of the Tivos with a browser and tried to download the recording that way. The download stopped receiving data at the same point. The download window stays open, but no more data is received and the transfer never ends.


----------



## mkleiman (Mar 9, 2007)

I realize that the original people with this problem may not be checking this thread, but for the benefit of anyone who searches the forums, here's one answer to the 2gb transfer limitation problem: turn off your anti-virus program.

Kaspersky anti-virus (and perhaps other anti-virus programs) intercepts all incoming data streams and scan them in real-time. Normally, as the scan is working, Kaspersky hands off the scanned data to the program that you used to start the transfer (TiVo Desktop, Firefox, Internet Explorer, whatever). Then That program saves your file to your computer.

However, Kaspersky in particular has a bug that prevents it from completing the scan if the transferred file is over 2gb. Kaspersky never finishes handing over the data, and thus your file never gets completely transferred.

If you simply shut down Kaspersky completely (don't pause it -- shut it down) then your transfer program (TiVo Desktop, Firefox, Internet Explorer, whatever) should handle the entire data exchange normally.


----------



## Railfan (Aug 19, 2003)

mkleiman,

You, sir, are a God! And if you aren't, you should be... 

Before I had even read your entire post I spotted the word Kaspersky out of the corner of my eye and thought "You have GOT to be F$#[email protected]$! kidding me!" I never thought to shutdown my anti-virus and Yes, I do use Kaspersky. Go figure!

So, I shutdown Kaspersky and started the transfer. Over 6Gb (out of 7) has now been transferred and there's no sign that it's going to stop prematurely.

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## mkleiman (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy to have helped.


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

Even better than shutting it down, just add the following programs to Kaspersky's trusted applications list, with the options don't scan files, network traffic, or restrict application activity:

TivoTransfer.exe
TivoDesktop.exe
TivoServer.exe

That way your transfers will work, but you protection will still be working otherwise.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

wer said:


> Even better than shutting it down, just add the following programs to Kaspersky's trusted applications list, with the options don't scan files, network traffic, or restrict application activity:
> 
> TivoTransfer.exe
> TivoDesktop.exe
> ...


Simply typing those to my trusted applications list did not solve the problem for me. I had to actually click the add button, the browse, then applications, scan the list for any (all 3) Tivo apps. Check all the boxes & ok my way back to the main screen.
BTW, the trusted app (zone) button is located in settings, Threats and exclusions.

Forgive the simplification of direction but someone else might find this useful.


----------



## doyling (Aug 11, 2006)

I prefer to use the FTP through Firefox. I figure the fix above would not be relevant.


----------



## THE P3RCUL8OR (Dec 23, 2008)

for what its worth, this thread is still helping after a couple years in existence. Kaspersky was causing this problem for me as well and thanks to this thread, my problem's solved after weeks of frustration. thanks again, tivo community...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yep. I found this forum (IIRC linked from the TiVo website support section) right after I activated my first DVR. At the time, I had no idea that it would be so helpful.
Thanks to this forum, I was able to maximize the use of my Tivo and in most cases, any issues I had were solved easily because there would already be a thread (or four ) on the subject.
Rarely did I ever have to start a thread because of a unique problem.
I also credit this forum for me not ever having to call Tivo customer service. :up:


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

alyssa said:


> Simply typing those to my trusted applications list did not solve the problem for me. I had to actually click the add button, the browse, then applications, scan the list for any (all 3) Tivo apps. Check all the boxes & ok my way back to the main screen.
> BTW, the trusted app (zone) button is located in settings, Threats and exclusions.
> 
> Forgive the simplification of direction but someone else might find this useful.


This method doesn't appear to work in Kasperky Internet Security 2009. Has anybody got around the 2GB transfer limit in KIS 2009?

Thanks.


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

DinoBambino said:


> This method doesn't appear to work in Kasperky Internet Security 2009. Has anybody got around the 2GB transfer limit in KIS 2009?
> 
> Thanks.


I installed KIS 2010. Now the limitation appears to be 4GB.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

I just bought and installed KIS 2009 less than 2 weeks ago. When did 2010 come out?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

If there is a fix for this under KIS 2010, what is it? I'll update the FAQ with that information.


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

brucemwilliams said:


> I just bought and installed KIS 2009 less than 2 weeks ago. When did 2010 come out?


Here is the link where you can download KIS 2010.
http://www.kaspersky.com/kis_latest_versions



bkdtv said:


> If there is a fix for this under KIS 2010, what is it? I'll update the FAQ with that information.


I haven't found a fix for KIS 2010. I did order Norton 2009 for free after rebate from Fry's. Just didn't feel like turning off my security program everytime I wanted to transfer a file from the Tivo.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks, I noticed they give you a free upgrade after I snooped around. I was gonna get real  if I bought it and 2 weeks later the new one came out and I'm screwed.

Now I only wish Tivo had better help for their Desktop. I don't seem to have any luck with that.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

wer said:


> Even better than shutting it down, just add the following programs to Kaspersky's trusted applications list, with the options don't scan files, network traffic, or restrict application activity:
> 
> TivoTransfer.exe
> TivoDesktop.exe
> ...


In KIS 2009 I had added anything that said tivo in it and also bonjour.
Still wouldn't work.

I just updated to Kaspersky 2010 today and used interactive training.

Don't forget Bonjour! (in the services NOT applications area)
Your PC NEEDS it to discover the DVR's on your network.
You also NEED Curl.exe (I think this is the one people forgot about)
This is a program TivoDesktop uses. 
I cleared this thru KIS2010 and I just transferred (8pm 7/7/09) a 6124MB file with no problems.


----------

